# The skull Book



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Every year the Halloween catalogs start showing up and my kids always see the book with the skull on it with the candle in it, and ask "Dad can we get that?". I say "No I'll make it" and never do. So today I made it.

















ingredients:
Old book
I deck screw
Spray adhesive
Part of a skull cast
3 inches of 1.5 inch PVC for the candle
Hot glue
1 flickering PVC tea light LED
Acrylic paint and Acrylic inks
Gorilla glue
Gorey Corey webbing gun
Probably cost me under 4 bucks, and total time 1 hour.

http://www.grimvisions.com/2008/09/06/skull-book


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice!!! Better than store bought IMO...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wonderful job, man! Looks totally rad!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

OOOH that is really nice krough...
now your gonna have to make another so they don't fight over it.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Great project.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

good one Krough. Very nice prop.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. Classic.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome, I love it!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Excellent work krough. I am going to have to make one of those real soon. And it's battery operated right? No cord, even better.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That book is awsome


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Great job, thats really creepy!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

your the man, krough


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now THAT's a movie prop if'n I ever saw one. I hope the kids are appropriately satisfied... I'm sure that one's loads better than the one they wanted you to order!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WAY COOL!! I love how light and airy the webs are. Great job Krough.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That looks GREAT!! Really creepy looking.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't decide if I hate you or Dave the Dead more. I've seen this prop in catalogs and Halloween stores before and was never really impressed, but yours looks impressive. Really impressive.


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Very cool, Krough!


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

That rocks....

I need to tell the hubby I want one.....


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

did you ever know that you're my hero, Krough?


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

That's gorgeous. I may have to make one.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

That is a work of art! Way to go. Is the candle just made with hot glue running down the sides? It doesn't look smooth like PVC. Is it just shading with the paint? How did you paint it to make it look so good?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you all for the comments.
Yes the candle is PVC with hot glue on the sides.
The shading is just paint and inks. I use a base coat of airbrushed acrylic paint. Then dry brushed a slightly darker color onto it. I then airbrushed washes of various FW inks onto the surfaces and into the recesses. I was wrong in my original estimation of an hour I think, I made 2 more yesterday and together they took me maybe 4 hours.
If you go to my blog you can see them on my shop tab.

Krough


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is great! I love those. I need to make one someday..(sigh)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG Krough. 
I love it. Very nice.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Krough for the details of how to make the candle. I appreciate your help.


----------

